# Need advice: Crewed charter Athens - Santorini



## gmurray (Sep 22, 2004)

Can someone give me any advice for a crewed charter from Athens to Santorini? 

I''ve contacted a few agencies and gotten several quotes, but based on what I''m reading here, I''m very suspicious. One wants payment in full via check before I fly to Greece.

If there are any private-owner captains who are available the first two weeks of October, don''t hesitate to let me know. But, be prepared to provide references.

I''d especially like to hear from others who''ve gone through this.

Thanks,
G


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

please try the wishful sailing company - they are very experienced and good price/quality ratio

you can find them at www.wishfulsailing.com


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I can see why your company is called ''Wishful''. You must be really wishful if you think that placing your blatant self promotion on a advertising prohibited site will get you a lick of business. Any company that shows such total disrespect for the rules of an Internet site could only be expected to have the same total disregard for other ethical conventions. From your clearly dishonest approach to advertising on sites where advertising is prohibited and the rudeness implied by your multiple posts, only a sucker would ever consider doing business with you, and while allegedly there’s one born every minute, even a real rube would spot you for a charlatan from a mile away. Just my thoughts here.


----------

